# Problème avec mon disque dur externe...



## Pirou-Chan (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour tous =)

Je dois faire vite car le temps me manque... J'espère que tout sera conforme au règlement...

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un Mac (G4 qui tourne sous Mac OS X c'est assez comme information pour vous ? lol... ^^') et lorsque j'ai voulu brancher mon disque dur externe (qui avait été utilisé jusque là que sur un PC), je me suis rendue compte qu'il n'affichait pas tout mes dossiers et que je ne pouvais absolument rien rajouter ou enlever...

Je peux pas vraiment vous dire c'est quoi mon DDE... Je sais juste que c'est le modèle avec un bouton on/off et euh... C'est pas mal tout ^^'

J'ai regardé dans mes espèces de préférences pour mon DDE (désolée, le terme m'échappe...) et il est noté à quelque part "lecture seulement" alors j'imagine que ça a un lien avec mon problème...

A-t-il un moyen d'y remédier en pouvant toujours utiliser mon DDE sur PC et Mac ?!

Merci beaucoup de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter ! =)

P.S. Désolée si mes réponses au post prennent un peu de temps à arriver, je suis au travail et ne peut venir que lors de mes pauses et sinon je n'ai pas internet chez moi... Je vais devoir attendre de retourner chez mes parents demain si je ne peux vous répondre d'ici minuit... ^^' (Tranche de vie, pardon ^^' lol)


----------



## Boutchien (25 Mars 2007)

Pirou-Chan a dit:


> Bonjour tous =)
> 
> Je dois faire vite car le temps me manque... J'esp&#232;re que tout sera conforme au r&#232;glement...
> 
> ...



Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe:

OSX n'est pas capable d'&#233;crire sur des dd en NTFS mais est capable de le lire (d'ou la lecture seule). Tu devrais &#234;tre donc en mesure d'extraire des fichiers.

Pour l'utiliser avec ton mac ( et avec un pc aussi) tu dois formater &#224; l'aide d'un pc, le disque dur, et le changer de mode d'&#233;criture. Tu pourra ainsi l'utiliser avec  un pc et un mac sans rien changer d'autres.

Essaye encore d'extraire un fichier, si cela ne marche pas c'est que le probl&#232;me vient de ton dd je pense.

En esp&#233;rant t'avoir aider un peu, bonne soir&#233;e! 

Ps: Bienvenue sur Macg&#233;


----------



## Pirou-Chan (25 Mars 2007)

Boutchien a dit:


> Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe:
> 
> OSX n'est pas capable d'écrire sur des dd en NTFS mais est capable de le lire (d'ou la lecture seule). Tu devrais être donc en mesure d'extraire des fichiers.


 
Oui je suis désolée, c'est vrai, je peux extraire mes fichiers, mais je ne peux rien rajouter... Et c'est ça qui m'est le plus important en ce moment lol ^^'



> Pour l'utiliser avec ton mac ( et avec un pc aussi) tu dois formater à l'aide d'un pc, le disque dur, et le changer de mode d'écriture. Tu pourra ainsi l'utiliser avec un pc et un mac sans rien changer d'autres.


 
En formatant, je vais tout perdre mes fichiers, je me trompe ?
Sinon, comment je formate et change le mode d'écriture ? Et en quel mode je dois le mettre ? (Je ne suis pas très calé en informatique... ^^')



> Essaye encore d'extraire un fichier, si cela ne marche pas c'est que le problème vient de ton dd je pense.


 
Et pour le problème de certains dossiers qui apparaissent sur mon PC mais pas sur mon Mac, tu sais ça peut être dû à quoi ?



> En espérant t'avoir aider un peu, bonne soirée!
> 
> Ps: Bienvenue sur Macgé


 
Merci d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement à mon message =)
Et merci de m'accueillir parmis vous ^-^


----------



## Boutchien (25 Mars 2007)

En cherchant sur le forum j'ai trouvé une bidouille qui va te permettre te garder ton disque dur sans le formater ( ce qui reste la meilleur solution, il te suffit de tout copier sur ton ordi et de changer le mode d'écriture, ce qui se fait sous windows mais heu je sais plus trop comment, c'est une histoire de click droit sur le dd dans le poste de travail, rien de tres compliqué je crois)

Bref, la bidouille la voila et si ta des questions pose les dans le sujet car je serai incapable d'y répondre:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167167


----------



## mallo2409 (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon disque car je l'avais acheté kan j'etais encore sur PC
il ne m'affiche pas tous les dossiers sur MAC et impossible de supprimer ou modifier mais uniquement de copier...
j'ai alors contacté le site du disque dur qui m'ont dit de supprimer tous les partitions de Windows et une fois fait de le brancher sur mac, il s'initialisera tout seul!
Mais pareil pour stocker mes 200Giga je ne savais pas où les mettre...
la semaine dernière je suis allé acheté un autre disque dur en magasin, j'ai tout copier dedans...je suis aller chez un ami qui a un PC...j'ai formaté le disque dur!
je l'ai branché sur le Mac mais ça n'a rien changé!
J'ai contacté à nouveau le site qui m'ont alors dit qu'il ne fallait pas formater car le formatage sera de type Windows mais uniquement de supprimer tous les fichiers...
j'ai u la réponse ce matin alors je v essayé ce soir et je te tiendrais au courant si ça marche ou pas...
J'espère que ça va marché car j'ai mon Mac depuis décembre, et je ne peux pas me servir du disque dur alors que ma mémoire mac est pleine!!!
Et si ça marche je ramenerai le disque dur en magasin car j'ai 2 semaines pr me faire rembourser...
J'espère que ça t'aura un peu aider...


----------



## Pirou-Chan (31 Mars 2007)

Bien le bonjour !

Après avoir prise une journée entière pour graver mes 230Go de cossins sur des DVDs, j'ai été en mesure de vider mon disque dur !

Après quoi, j'ai tenté de le reformater dans le bon format, sans résultat...
On m'affichait que le mode NTFS...

Alors après perte de patience parce que je ne suis pas très forte en informatique, je me suis rendue au magasin qui m'avait vendu mon DDE pour qu'il me le formate correctement...
Mais le gars était même pas foutu de savoir quoi faire -_- Ils n'y connaissent jamais rien sur les Mac dans les boutiques de PC...
Enfin, une chance que je m'étais informée sur le sujet alors j'ai pu indiquer au gars quoi faire en gros... Lui m'a qu'exécuté le travail... (Et m'a chargé 12.50$ pour ça ¬¬) 

Alors mallo2409, ce que j'ai dû faire, c'est vider mon DDE en entier. Ensuite à l'aide de _Partition magique_ (que tu peux atteindre en démarant ton PC avec le CD _Bootcamp_ (ou un truc comme ça) il me semble) tu efface la partition existante et ensuite tu en recrées une autre en choississant le format *FAT32* qui est compatible Mac/PC. Et le tour devrait être joué ! 
Le seul problème, c'est que tu perds énormément de place... Je suis passée de 230 quelque Go à 191Go... Mais bon, c'était le prix à payer (+12.50$ >.<) pour passer le PC à Mac ^^'

Pareil, tu me redonneras des nouvelles sur cette méthode (tout effacer/pas reformater/brancher sur un Mac) au cas où elle serait meilleure que la mienne... =)

En espérant avoir pu t'aider également =)

Merci encore de votre aide ! <3


----------



## aegir (31 Mars 2007)

Pour ne pas être emmerdé avec ces disques externes, achetez des boitiers externes NAS.

C'est sur que c'est plus cher, mais après, pas de problemes, OSX, Windows ou Linux.

En plus de ça en général, ça permet de gérer des sécurités utilisateurs, des quotas, et même d'y accéder par FTP (pratique pour accéder à ses fichiers depuis le bureau).

Au cas où onn'a pas de réseau sous la main, ces boitiers NAS permettent en général de se connecter à l'ordinateur via USB comme n'importe quel disque externe.


----------



## Pirou-Chan (1 Avril 2007)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en ce domaine....

C'est quoi la différence entre un boitier NAS et un disque dur externe ?!

En recherchant rapidement sur le net (parce que le temps me manque) j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un boitier dans lequel on mettait n'importe quel disque dur normal... C'est bien ça ?

Moi c'est ce genre de truc là que j'ai; un boitier dans lequel on met un disque dur d'ordi... Sauf que je serais surprise qu'il soit "NAS"...

Qu'est-ce qui peut nous indiquer que c'est un boitier NAS qu'on a ou non ?!


----------



## aegir (1 Avril 2007)

Un boitier NAS renferme une sorte de mini-ordinateur.

Quand tu le branches sur un r&#233;seau, il est donc compl&#232;tement autonome, il se d&#233;brouille tout seul,comme n'importe quel autre &#233;quipement (ordinateur, routeur etc.)

NAS=Network Attached Storage.

Tu prends un boitier de ce genre l&#224; par exemple :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00045122.html

Ca embarque un processeur ARM9 (c'est a peu pr&#232;s la puissance d'une gameboy advance pour donner une id&#233;e), et le firmware est en fait un syst&#232;me Linux.

Donc quand tu le branches sur ton r&#233;seau, c'est en fait comme si tu branches un serveur complet. Sauf que &#231;a consomme bcp moins d'&#233;lectricit&#233;, et que tu n'as pas besoin de l'administrer et de l'installer 

et comme tu y acc&#232;des &#224; travers un server (serveur, FTP, Samba, ou NFS), et bien tu te fous compl&#232;tement des probl&#232;me de formattage de disque (FAT32 etc.) puisque c'est le probl&#232;me du firmware du NAS...

L&#224; o&#249; tu ne te fous pas du format du disque, c'est quand tu mets dans le boitier un disque qui est d&#233;j&#224; formatt&#233;, et dont tu ne veux pas perdre le contenu, ou bien si tu n'as pas de cable ethernet et que donc tu le branches sur ton ordinateur par un cable USB. Dans ce cas l&#224;, il se comporte comme n'importe quel disque externe.

Alors c'est sur que ce sont des boitiers plus chers, mais en ce qui me concerne, comme je jongle sans arr&#234;t entre Linux et MacOSX, et quand je suis &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur de chez moi je suis en g&#233;n&#233;ral sous Windows, et je veux pouvoir acc&#233;der &#224; mes fichiers sans avoir &#224; laisser un ordinateur allum&#233; chez moi 24/24... Mon choix est fait.


----------

